

Craigslist Reverse Programmer Troll - jeanhsu
http://www.teddziuba.com/2011/07/the-craigslist-reverse-programmer-troll.html

======
burgerbrain
This link is now my go to response to all my ex business student
acquaintances.

I really am surprised at how widespread this problem is. I can't help but
think that it _must_ be some sort of systemic problem in 'business schools'.

